# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  rnsplg Complete Journal

## cousinmuscles

Had plans to log my cycles on the forum since the beginning but procrastinated a lot, although I have logged all the cycles and remember well pre AAS.

Training history
Started lifting during the summer of 2003 with a set of adjustable dumbbells, a 20lb bar and a bench during a vacation. Learned quickly that magazines were full of crap as well as the "pro BBers routines" in them but had to wait until I got home from vacation until I had internet so I could read up on training and find a gym.

Started out weighing 57kg (125lbs) at 5'7". First ever entrance to a gym was the second week of highschool freshman year, with some newfound friends in our high schools crappy ass gym, where we challenged each other to a bench press match (and a fight for whoever lied about their claim), an experience I'll never forget since a fight did break out, I instantly loved lifting, I failed benching 60kg, and some of those guys I am still friends with. 

First routine was Max-OT for months, did some muay thai during this time but felt weights were my favourite as I could be alone and do my thing. I kept doing this and made small adjustments to suit my needs. I started out deadlifting 90kg and squatting 80kg I believe. Before I made any notable advancement in my training and diet I got to 130kg deadlifts for reps, 100kg+ squats for reps, 70kg bodyweight or 155lbs, kept track of how much protein I got per day and was consistent with all this plus occasional muay thai. Below some pics (early 2005, so a bit over a year of training):




After this period I felt I wasn't gaining enough so I upped the ante and found a better gym with heavier dumbbells, I tracked calories and thought I will have to do proper bulks with fat gain on top of muscle gains to ensure anabolism, I decided to go for DY style HIT (during this time I had gained considerable experience, my CNS had gotten quite some training and I had accustomed to the lactate buildup, had decent form and could now comprehend how a single set per exercise could be enough to wipe you out). During this period I also never went to the gym without a little log book. I collected the data and even did experiments to find "the way". Went up to 175lbs, 150kg+ deads for reps, can't remember the rest. I also learned I grow pretty much ONLY through progressive overload, and I get a lot stronger than I get bigger. Volume type training doesn't do much for me. Pics below (late 2005):




After this period I went on a permabulk and a long and hard journey of finding the limits and overtraining, and even overeating. The fatigue buildup always got so high even after deloads that I learned I can't deadlift and squat in the same week if I go to failure. Progress was slowing down so I implemented DoggCrapps method of alternating exercises, and later on even rep ranges within a mesocycle, then repeat the mesocycle to THEN try to beat the book. Though I got pretty strong by here although I found my squat form was never so good, deads max was 185kg for 3 reps, although my bench and squat were behind and I can't remember the PRs... I ended up at 200lbs kind of chubby but too stubborn to do a cut lol. Pics below (early 2006):




After this period I had a very hard time making any gains at all, and got too caught up in work and starting uni. I also had a hard time finding motivation when I couldn't make progress except for cutting and losing all the excess weight I had. Other things in life got prioritized and I had periods where I lost a lot of muscle and regained it later on.

From early 2008 to 2011 I read up a lot on exercise science. I figured out why I figured out HIT worked and why I built the templates I had for training cycles. I also trained a lot of martial arts during this period, not just kickboxing/muay thai but grappling too. Got to deadlifting 200kg for a double, 160kg parallell squat for a double and benched 110kg for a single. Then I went overboard with my training addiction and going for a damn long time with 10+ training sessions per week (weights, martial arts, cardio). Hurt my left knee pretty bad. Didn't train for a whole freaking year and with other life issues I had to deal with I fell into depression, then severe depression. Finally got out of this but left knee was still bothering me and I didn't want to hit the gym hard. From late 2013 to the end of 2014 I did mostly bodyweight training and some cardio. From 2015 to late 2016 I trained very good and beat old PRs too, hitting 210kg deads for 4 and benching 120kg for a single. But during pretty much all of 2016 I went from 210kg deads for 2 reps to 4 reps. So progress was extremely slow... I did periodic cuts to lose excess fat which was the most successful thing done during this year. Progress pics can be found in this thread: https://forums.steroid.com/members-p...-thus-far.html I ended up using PEDs for the first time, peptides.

And then I decided to jump the gun on AAS, which if you would have asked me during all this time up until about mid 2016 I would have said "hell no"...

----------


## cousinmuscles

Cycle history

Will continually add to this post with time but now I got bored of typing lol.

----------

